# Alternatives to Greenies?



## platinumtlc (Aug 9, 2009)

I started feeding my dog Greenies but then read up a little and decided I think I will be changing to something else. Anyone know any good healthy alternatives that I can give my dog instead of Greenies?


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

raw bones.


----------



## chrisn6104 (Jun 8, 2009)

lovemygreys said:


> raw bones.


+1
Raw beef rib bones work great.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Raw bones are great. If you don't want raw then

Dentastix are alright. Most dogs like them and I've never heard of it being stuck or indigestible. The only thing is they are made of rice flour mostly so not sure how good they are for your dog in terms of ingredients.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Ark Naturals Brushless toothpaste. 

http://www.lukesallnatural.com/dental-care-c-40_106.html


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

Dentastix - Ingredients:

Rice flour, wheat starch, glycerin, calcium carbonate, gelatin, gum arabic, cellulose powder, natural poultry flavor, sodium tripolyphosphate, salt, potassium chloride, potassium sorbate (a preservative), vitamins [choline chloride, d-calcium pantothenate, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin A supplement, niacin, riboflavin (vitamin B2), pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), dl-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), folic acid], smoke flavor, turmeric, iron oxide, copper sulfate.

Nasty. Nothing comparable to a raw bone.


----------



## Dogluvr (Feb 14, 2008)

I give my yorkie bully sticks, but raw bones are great!


----------



## platinumtlc (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'll try the raw bones. Do I just get them at the grocery store? What kind? My eskie is 20 lbs. And how exactly do I go about giving them to him and how often? And I went to my vet yesterday and she said he has tartar on his teeth, will the raw bones remove that? She said brushing won't stop it but will slow it down.


----------



## chrisn6104 (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes get regular people food types of meat bones. One easy one like I said is beef ribs. I usually wait until I see them on sale and pick them up for under $1.00 lbs. 
Usually the dogs will chew at them for about 30min to get the raw meat off then work at the bones for several more days. After a few days throw what is left of the bone away. 

The pork rib bones are softer and don't last like a beef rib bone. 
Another is lamb breast which has the rib bones in them as well. As with the pork rib there is never anything left. 

My dogs get all three, the beef ones are the only ones that last more then a day.


----------



## platinumtlc (Aug 9, 2009)

Thank you, I'll pick up some beef ribs tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## JLWillow (Jul 21, 2009)

I was told by my vet that plastic bones are the best to clean teeth for dogs. I bought one for my dog just the other day, and she too it immediately and started chewing. The only downside I've found so far is that it makes her gums bleed a little, but I don't know if that's her chewing too hard, or if it's the bone.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

JLWillow said:


> I was told by my vet that plastic bones are the best to clean teeth for dogs.



Plastic Bones? Do you mean Nylabones?


----------



## JLWillow (Jul 21, 2009)

Kina_A said:


> Plastic Bones? Do you mean Nylabones?


That's the kind I got. Is that bad?


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

Most dogs will chew on them with no problems. The pieces that they chew off are as small as a grain of rice and will normally pass right threw your dog. You have to watch it if your dog is a strong chewer, watch that he doesn't break off large pieces.

I personally don't care for them due to the fact that they aren't natural. I rather give my dogs bully sticks or real bones.


----------



## JLWillow (Jul 21, 2009)

I remember reading somewhere that giving dogs real bones can injure them, but of course, non - bought special bones, meaning bones that come from your food and are left over. The bones aren't all that hard and they can be sharp and hurt them. If you can buy natural ones that won't injure them, then that's fine. I don't really know much, just memories of what I've been told and read.


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

JLWillow said:


> I remember reading somewhere that giving dogs real bones can injure them, but of course, non - bought special bones, meaning bones that come from your food and are left over. The bones aren't all that hard and they can be sharp and hurt them. If you can buy natural ones that won't injure them, then that's fine. I don't really know much, just memories of what I've been told and read.


Actually, cooked bones are what you really want to stay away from. This would include store bought bones. They become soft and brittle.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

bones are the best things hate the fake plastic bones personally dont like the thought of my dog digesting plastic how ever small it is 

raw bones all the way and of corse cooked bones only place for them in in the bin


----------



## platinumtlc (Aug 9, 2009)

Just bought a couple beef ribs today and gave one to him and he stripped the meat off of it within an hour and is currently chewin on it. When should I throw it away? And when can I see the results that some people here have said, like really white teeth?


----------



## chrisn6104 (Jun 8, 2009)

platinumtlc said:


> Just bought a couple beef ribs today and gave one to him and he stripped the meat off of it within an hour and is currently chewin on it. When should I throw it away? And when can I see the results that some people here have said, like really white teeth?



Throw the bone away in 2 or 3 days or when you're tired of stepping on and looking at it. 

I'm not tooth expert so I don't know about the really white teeth from just chewing rib bones. Teeth can stain depending on what they eat I believe. From what I understand chewing bones helps break down tarter build up which helps keep the teeth healthy. It's like a tooth brush. You can brush your teeth everyday and they can still turn yellow.
My 11yr old boarder collie has better looking teeth then the 3yr old Pit I picked up from the pound several months ago. Since I know what the collie has been eating the last 11yrs I would guess she has been eating better. She has also never been to the dentist  We'll see if the Pit's teeth clean up and become more white over time now that they are on the same diet.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I toss the bone once the dog is gnawing at the bare bone. Beef bones can be harder than a dog's teeth which means teeth will break not the bone. Some dogs do fine with beef ribs but not mine. Even one bone will make a difference to the teeth, look at the teeth now. 

I never found any fake bones that worked for Sassy. Her aim was always to break them and swallow. She did fine on pressed rawhide, bully sticks and various ears though.


----------

